# Küsten und Bootsangeln in Brasilien - Dringend Tips benötigt



## mika (10. November 2006)

*Hallo zusammen*,

ich werde vom 6. bis zum 23. Dezember nach Brasilien zwecks des Angelns verreisen, genauer gesagt auf die Insel Itaparica direkt vor der Metropole Salvador da Bahia! Ich suche Tipp`s und Erfahrungen für das *leichte* Big Game Angeln vom Boot (Zackenbarsche, Dourados, mittlere Thune...) - Ich konnte bis jetzt quasi keine Seite o.ä. finden wo für diese Art der Fischerei Empfehlungen für Gerät und Köder gegeben werden und hoffe hier einiges zu erfahren. Natürlich folgt ein ausführlicher Reisebericht hier im Forum! Auch sonstige Angeltechniken (Fliegenfischen, Spinnfischen, Uferangeln, Riffangeln) will ich dort ausprobieren und suche hierfür Tips und Tricks aller Art. Ich freue mich über jede Antwort - Petri Micha


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (12. November 2006)

*AW: Küsten und Bootsangeln in Brasilien - Dringend Tips benötigt*

Moin!

Als leichtes Geschirr ne schwere Spinnrute ,so gut 100 gramm Wurfgewicht 270cm bis 300cm lang.
(Zebco Rhino DF oder sowas in der Art).Eine grösse Stationärrolle,am besten ne Penn Spinfisher 8500,9500!!! yeah man!  was handfestes halt!
Und eine Multirolle,eine ABU BIG GAME oder sowas sollte es schon sein.
Dazu 50iger Monofil oder 30iger geflochtene als Hauptschnur,nicht zu wenig 300 hundert meter aufwärts!
70-80iger Vorfach Material.Am besten Stahlvorfach mit Nylon drum,ist billig und verschweissbar.
Ordentliche Wirbel und einige Rapala Magnums von 7 bis 20cm.
Cool sind auch YOZURI Wobbler die laufen immer gut.
Mit der Ausrüstung kannst schon zb. Fische bis 60lbs ganz gut einkurbeln.
Fliegenfischerei 10-12 Rute passende Rolle,grosse Streamer und Popper... musst aber nochmal etwas Literatur wälzen.
Versuche mal mit den Einheimischen Fischern mitzufahren die wissen wo die Fische sind und günstige Preise machen dir die auch!
Ansonsten einfach mal versuchen nah an der Küste schleppen.
Na denn mal los und viel Erfolg!
Meld Dich mal was da so ging...:m 

Gruss Dog...


----------



## mika (12. November 2006)

*AW: Küsten und Bootsangeln in Brasilien - Dringend Tips benötigt*

Hi Dog,

 danke für die Tips! Als grösste Multi hab ich ne Penn 330 GTI, die werd ich ordentlich mit ner 30er Geflecht bespannen, meinst Du das reicht? Dazu als Rute eine Prion Inline mit 50  lbs! Dann hab ich da noch ne Penn Slammer + die Penn Charisma Rute mit 180 -660 Gramm, da werd ich ne 25er Spiderwire drauflegen! Und zu guter letzt eine Balzer Magna Silver 40-80 gr. 3,00m zum leichten Spinnen....

Du meintest Litratur wälzen, kannst Du da was empfehlen? Im Internet ist es recht mager, man findet ne Menge zum Big Gam Angeln aber praktisch nichts zu der "Light" Variante wie wir es vorhaben / Küstenangeln!

Nochmals Danke  Mika


----------



## freibadwirt (12. November 2006)

*AW: Küsten und Bootsangeln in Brasilien - Dringend Tips benötigt*

Hallo Mika
würde beim schleppen auf jeden Fall eine Mono - Line vorschalten. (ca 50 Meter) Da hast du westentlich weniger Aussteiger beim Anbiss oder Drill. Eines der besten Bücher ist meiner Meinung nach Blue Water Fishing .

Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## petrikasus (12. November 2006)

*AW: Küsten und Bootsangeln in Brasilien - Dringend Tips benötigt*

Sprich doch mal den Boardie Brasilfischer an. Er ist dort in Brasilien tätig und kann mit Sicherheit einige Kontakt herstellen.


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (12. November 2006)

*AW: Küsten und Bootsangeln in Brasilien - Dringend Tips benötigt*

Hai Mika ich empfehle dir zur Vorbereitung die DVD-Video,``Rooster Riviera``Von Thomas Michael + Stefan Schuller WWW.Wildfins.Com über das Light Tackle Fischen in Mexiko da werden sowohl Technik als auch das Tackle erläutert.Wie Freibadwirt schon treffend bemerkt hat ist beim Trolling unbedingt ein sogenannter Mono ´´Top Shot´´von mindestens 50 ,im Big Game Bereich sogar teilweise einige hundert Meter angefügt.Im Normalfall nimmt man dafür auch keine normale geflochtene sondern,Dacron.

                       #h Tight Lines   Jan


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (16. November 2006)

*AW: Küsten und Bootsangeln in Brasilien - Dringend Tips benötigt*

*Alles klar!*

Na,dann haste ja schon Dein Material zusammen!
Rollen und Ruten passen gut.Auf die GTi kannst du auch eine 55iger Mono drauf spulen,kommt billiger!
Zum Saltwater Fliegenfischen gibts ne menge toller Videos,schön anzuschauen aber ob die was bringen?
Ich hab ein gutes Buch nennt sich "Fliegenfischen in aller Welt" ISBN 3-405-15095-7 kleiner Tipp,übe das werfen rechtzeitig zu Hause!

Bye.dog...


----------



## Bxxasialemao (16. November 2006)

*AW: Küsten und Bootsangeln in Brasilien - Dringend Tips benötigt*

Hallo Mika,

ich wuerde auch ein oder 2 Brandungspeitschen mitnehmen, Brandungsangeln geht z.B. bei uns in Natal sehr gut. Auch das Angeln mit Wobblern und langen schlanken Blinkern verspricht einigen Erfolg im Bereich von Flussmuendungen und ueberall dort wo Du Steinkuesten hast.
Wir fangen hier beim Brandungsangeln viel Xareu, Peixe Galo, Pampo, Pescada, Raia, Robalo und die Angelei macht auch Spass.
Auf`s Meer fahre ich nicht mehr, war dreimal draussen und kam jedesmal gruener zurueck, war echt kein Vergnuegen, obwohl manchmal im Januar/Februar auch hier bei uns in Natal fast glatte See ist, da wuerde es sich sicher lohnen.
Versuche auch lebende Garnelen zu bekommen , ein exzellenter Koeder auf Robalos, die einen richtig guten Fight an der Angel bieten.
Viel Glueck - Brasi


----------



## mika (16. November 2006)

*AW: Küsten und Bootsangeln in Brasilien - Dringend Tips benötigt*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten - ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt 

Noch eine Frage: Kennt jemanden einen Link wo einzelne Fischarten kurz charachterisiert sind mit Foto die in etwa in der Region zu beangeln sind (zB Wahoo o.ä.)? Idealerweise auch mit Angabe des Habitats (Freiwasser, Uferregion, Grundfische etc.)?


----------



## mika (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Küsten und Bootsangeln in Brasilien - Dringend Tips benötigt*

So - ich habe jetzt einiges erfahren in div. Foren ! In 3 Tagen gehts los und verspreche natürlich einen anständigen Bericht. Petri Heil, Micha


----------

